# Ruined hunting in Dahlonega ga



## doddlebug (Nov 9, 2022)

Use to hunt at three sisters mt. Dahlonega ga but now hikers and birdwatchers have taken over. Run all the deer off so here I sit. Takes with ranger about posting closed sign during hunting season. He said can’t they pay taxes also.  Well it sure is not safe with a bunch of idiots running through the woods. So. Maybe a law suit will fix that after some idiot walks in the path of a deer and a hunter. Disaster waiting to happen.  This morning at seven some lady in shorts in rd. Looked like one of those meth heads with sores all over her face. Thanks a lot DNR.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 10, 2022)

doddlebug said:


> Use to hunt at three sisters mt. Dahlonega ga but now hikers and birdwatchers have taken over. Run all the deer off so here I sit. Takes with ranger about posting closed sign during hunting season. He said can’t they pay taxes also.  Well it sure is not safe with a bunch of idiots running through the woods. So. Maybe a law suit will fix that after some idiot walks in the path of a deer and a hunter. Disaster waiting to happen.  This morning at seven some lady in shorts in rd. Looked like one of those meth heads with sores all over her face. Thanks a lot DNR.


If it's forest service land then that's absolutely correct, your desire to hunt doesn't override someone else's desire to hike or birdwatch.  Hunters didn't buy the national forest, all citizens did.  Sounds like you need to get further off of the trails, most hikers and bird watchers stay on trails and don't just go randomly walking through the woods.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 10, 2022)

I agree with Killmaster, but I also can see how that could be really frustrating. It's a problem more and more often b/c of growing populations everywhere. That said, I don't think it would be imposing on anyone's ability to use an area if there were specific days for hunting where hiking wasn't allowed, and hiking days with no hunting. The problem with that would be getting people to understand and go by that rule/law in a world where no one thinks anything applies to them anymore because they are too important to obey the law, etc. The only real solution may be moving out west where the cows and cornfields outnumber the humans. ??? I dunno.


----------



## specialk (Nov 10, 2022)

i hunt near a nature preserve(private) about 200 yds off the property line and hear folks talking and laughing every saturday about 9am....deer dont mind it and are use to it.....


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

The more people the less deer care about people.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2022)

Atlanta.  Yankees moving into Atlanta.  They don’t give a rat’s behind about how badly they Jack things up.  They’re entitled.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 10, 2022)

Killmaster is right.



Get farther off the trails and roads.  I doubt you will see a hiker or birdwatcher.



I had a friend get a real "big 'un" last week in a similar-type place.  He just hunted far from the zillions of hikers that use the trail every day.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 10, 2022)

The hikers might even work in your favor as the deer will be more desensitized to the presence of people.


----------



## natureman (Nov 10, 2022)

Very few hikers bushwack.  Sounds like you need to.


----------



## BeerThirty (Nov 10, 2022)

Adapt. Improvise. Overcome.


----------



## Lilly001 (Nov 10, 2022)

One of my food plots is right behind a trailer that is full of teenagers.
I can hear everything they say(or mostly yell).
I often have deer in the plot while they are carrying on.
They are not in sight due to a real thick patch of woods I left on my side of the line. But I’m often surprised by how unaffected the deer are to the noise.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Nov 10, 2022)

The biggest bucks I have every seen in Georgia have been in municipalities that forbid the "discharge of firearms"


The fact that someone gets killed every day by a gunshot in these places doesn't seem to make much difference.

At least, you are not limited to a bow and arrow where you are.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 10, 2022)

I didn't know the DNR was the agency responsible for keeping the public off of public land. Learn something new everyday.

My previous knowledge of complaints like this is that it leads to a closure to hunting, not hiking.


----------



## OwlRNothing (Nov 10, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I didn't know the DNR was the agency responsible for keeping the public off of public land. Learn something new everyday.
> 
> My previous knowledge of complaints like this is that it leads to a closure to hunting, not hiking.


You're right. They're not. That's the BLM.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 10, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> If it's forest service land then that's absolutely correct, your desire to hunt doesn't override someone else's desire to hike or birdwatch.  Hunters didn't buy the national forest, all citizens did.  Sounds like you need to get further off of the trails, most hikers and bird watchers stay on trails and don't just go randomly walking through the woods.


I’m guessing there are no P-R monies used there…..?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 10, 2022)

Join a club or buy some land…leave the Govt out of it.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 10, 2022)

Me and my sons have been hunting public land all season and have not seen a single human being. We come home pretty tired though.


----------



## GT90 (Nov 10, 2022)

Me thinks the OP was trolling or did not get the responses he was expecting.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

jrickman said:


> Me and my sons have been hunting public land all season and have not seen a single human being. We come home pretty tired though.


Thats called the peace n quiet tax. You pay it in miles.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Join a club or buy some land…leave the Govt out of it.


Yeah cause everboty has money for that.  So easy.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah aint no way that dude is from Dahlonega otherwise he'd be plenty used to people in the woods. Yo gotta hike clear over ta Rabun to thin the crowds.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah cause everboty has money for that.  So easy.


You could buy the government?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

I already own public land so im just gonna keep using it till i decide ta sell.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> You could buy the government?


Somebody already has.

It just always makes me roll my eyes when these rich guys tell people to go out and just buy some land or join a club.  It’s like, “Holy crap!  Why didn’t they ever think of that?!”


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Somebody already has.
> 
> It just always makes me roll my eyes when these rich guys tell people to go out and just buy some land or join a club.  It’s like, “Holy crap!  Why didn’t they ever think of that?!”


Post #23
I own a TON  of land. You are welcome to hunt it as well.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 10, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Yeah cause everboty has money for that.  So easy.


The last club I thought about joining, I did the math in my head at how many butchered and wrapped cows that would buy me. I chose the cow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 10, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> Post #23
> I own a TON  of land. You are welcome to hunt it as well.


Ha.  I actually do own land.  But to me telling people they should just go buy some or get in a club like they never thought of it or wouldn’t have already if they could is obnoxious.  I see the bat signal has gone up.  I’m out.  Cheers.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 10, 2022)

bullgator said:


> I’m guessing there are no P-R monies used there…..?


Not in the purchase of USFS land, no.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 11, 2022)

doddlebug said:


> GUESS I STEPPED IN A MESS.   ACTUALLY IM CONCERNED ABOUT A HIKER WALKING IN MY PATH AND GETTING SHOT.  AGAIN I WAS THERE AND THIS TIME DRUG DEALS GOING ON. DANG CANT WE HUNT IN PEACE. ON ANOTHER NOTE- SAW NO DEER IN THE THREE SISTERS MT FOREST. BUT ON THE WAY HOME ABOUT 3 MILES I COUNTED 32 DEER IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD.  WE ARE LOADED!  21 IN A PASTURE RIGHT BEFORE MY  HOUSE AND WE CANT  SHOOY HERE.. HOA RULE. DAHLONEGA FULL OF DEER


No offense sir but if you are worried about a hiker walkin in your path and gettin shot you may wanna back off huntin for a bit n work on basic safety and huntin/shootin skills


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2022)

Yep, Deer become familiar with the safety of not being hassled in an area.  I live in the woods in middle GA and leave deer eating acorns in my yard to go out on the farm to hunt em.  LOL

I have a sure fire ground blind permanently set up for youngsters that is 70 yards in front of the house.  It is brushed in on the edge of the 1/4 mile long electric service line right of way coming off the county road.   

If you set up a little further from the well worn trails, the hikers will be safe and will not bother you or the deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2022)

Don't hunt on hiking trails. One of the best places I've ever hunted around here is a draw hunt on a state forest that is used by  thousands of hikers, mountain bikers, horseback riders, and such. That is a good thing because the deer get used to people. If I walk my butt back into the woods off the trails, I never see a one of the aforementioned people.


----------



## doddlebug (Nov 11, 2022)

livinoutdoors said:


> No offense sir but if you are worried about a hiker walkin in your path and gettin shot you may wanna back off huntin for a bit n work on basic safety and huntin/shootin skills


no wonder you go by hillbilly...


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 11, 2022)

doddlebug said:


> no wonder you go by hillbilly...


U quoted the wrong one.


----------

